# GTX 780TI vs GTX 970



## UltraS (Dec 20, 2014)

I have recently acquired a Zotac GeForce GTX 780Ti AMP GHz Edition and was wondering how it fares against the 970? 

I am asking this because I have an opportunity to get a 970 in its stead.

Many thanks.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 20, 2014)

It seems the GTX780Ti out performs the GTX970 by just a small margin
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/reviews/...-970-vs-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-amd-radeon-r9-290x/

However the GTX970 draws less power.
If you don't care about that, I think you have made a good choice with buying that GTX780Ti


----------



## XSI (Dec 20, 2014)

hi, will be few 1-3 fps difference 970vs780ti for either card depending on a game. we can say they are same performance. AMP edition should be faster then regular 970.
difference in RAM 3 GB 780 Ti vs 4 GB 970
one of the charts to help you out:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_970_Gaming/27.html

edit: yes 970 much lower power usage


----------



## 64K (Dec 20, 2014)

The GTX 780Ti is a little faster than the GTX 970. I see your monitor is 1080p so either GPU will be more than enough for any game. I would hold with what you have until the Big Maxwell GM210 comes (or if Nvidia goes with Pascal 16nm)  and see what it brings and then maybe look at a monitor upgrade also if you can.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 20, 2014)

Will it be an even trade? If so, I'd say the 970 just because it's basicly the same performance and you'll have the latest gen.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 20, 2014)

Well if the GTX970 is costing you any more $ then keep the 780 ti and buy a bigger SSD


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 20, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Will it be an even trade? If so, I'd say the 970 just because it's basicly the same performance and you'll have the latest gen.


at also half the price ahaha oh wait ... not a even trade so bahahah, well 780Ti price is supposed to go down, with the 970 and 980 arrival (i say supposed since where i am it's still above 650$ for a 2nd hand 780Ti  blame the sellers ahah)
i'd feel ripped if i bought a 780Ti before 970 launch, seeing the price difference between them ... 
for my opinion i would say : if you get the price difference between them, back: then it's worth it, if you trade the cards with no cashback : not worth it since they are on par and the power consumption is not a strong enough argument

it would be like if i traded my 290 for a 970 (4% more but price difference... urgh) ok power consumption ... as i paid my 290 ~150$ i would gladly get a 970 for it but they cost 3 time that, altho i could sell it for a bit more if i give the waterblock and backplate with and maybe get 2/3 of what i would need(where i am ofc)  

bottom line: any one with a 780/780Ti/290/290X has no real reason to upgrade until the "real" next generation, no matter how exceptional the 970/980 are.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 20, 2014)

The 780ti is still a good card but from scratch I'd not even consider it over a 970, though the former is in practice a better card, power draw excepted.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 20, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> at also half the price ahaha oh wait ... not a even trade so bahahah, well 780Ti price is supposed to go down, with the 970 and 980 arrival (i say supposed since where i am it's still above 650$ for a 2nd hand 780Ti  blame the sellers ahah)
> i'd feel ripped if i bought a 780Ti before 970 launch, seeing the price difference between them ...
> for my opinion i would say : if you get the price difference between them, back: then it's worth it, if you trade the cards with no cashback : not worth it since they are on par and the power consumption is not a strong enough argument
> 
> ...



That's true I didn't realize the GTX780Ti's are still higher than the GTX970. So yea, I change my mind I would try to get some cash with it, but if you think about it you might want to trade up while it's still worth something... lol I just upgraded my 680 and didn't even consider buying a 7xx series card, because it's last gen and the GTX970 prices are the sweet spot. Either way you still have a really nice card.


----------



## UltraS (Dec 20, 2014)

I've decided to keep the 780Ti due to the fact that it's overclocked and edges the 970 in some games. The card is new and was priced very similar to a 970. And 5 years warranty is better than most 970s with 2.

Edit: System specs updated.


----------



## 64K (Dec 20, 2014)

The GTX 780Ti really is a damn good GPU! You are set for a few years at 1080p.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 20, 2014)

UltraS said:


> I've decided to keep the 780Ti due to the fact that it's overclocked and edges the 970 in some games. The card is new and was priced very similar to a 970. And 5 years warranty is better than most 970s with 2.
> 
> Edit: System specs updated.


technically a stock 780Ti is above or on par with a OC 970 ... (CF: the MSI gaming 4G 970 review ...) so a OC 780Ti will ... still be above (780<290<290x<970<780Ti<980 at stock )

priced similarly than a 970???? then that 780Ti is a good deal just like my 290 was



phanbuey said:


> The best deals right now are on the used 780/ti stock -they are so close to the 9 series in perf (if not even a bit faster in some cases), you can find people dumping them for $60-$100 less.


and 290/290X as they are better than 780/780Ti... wait what? they are on par with each other? oh okay  (depend from the region too  for me a 780 is 3x the price of a 290 and a 780Ti 3.5x a 290X in the second hand market, respectively 450 for 150 and 700 for 200 )

oh and 60$ less is not a good deal... even 100$ less .... unless they drop at the price of a 760 it's a thievery


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 20, 2014)

The best deals right now are on the used 780/ti stock -they are so close to the 9 series in perf (if not even a bit faster in some cases), you can find people dumping them for $60-$100 less.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 20, 2014)

*Performance OC analysis at  1080p*

GTX980 Strix on left - - - - -  GTX780ti Classified in middle (not bios modified) - - - - - R9 290X Lightning on right (put in for balance).

GTX 780ti @ 1155Mhz  >  GTX 980 @ 1491Mhz  >  R9 290X @ 1170Mhz (boots on Kepler/Maxwell not known)

At 1080p, 780ti is a great performer.  1440p upwards, I'd be getting a GTX 980 (not a 970).  Just info - i know not totally relevant to OP.


----------



## UltraS (Dec 22, 2014)

Some tests (v-sync applies):
Watch Dogs Ultra at 60fps (with e3 mod)
Battlefield 4 on Ultra at 60fps.
Elite: Dangerous at 60fps maxed in crowded systems.
All of that and it hits 70c

*What a card.*


----------



## claylomax (Dec 22, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> *Performance OC analysis at  1080p*
> 
> GTX980 Strix on left - - - - -  GTX780ti Classified in middle (not bios modified) - - - - - R9 290X Lightning on right (put in for balance).
> 
> ...



That 290x's bandwidth! 432.6 GB/s


----------

